

Our Coming Food Crisis - markcmyers
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/22/opinion/our-coming-food-crisis.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0

======
drpgq
"roughly 40 percent of the net farm income for the country normally comes from
the 17 Western states"

I thought this stat was kind of weird. Those 17 Western states would be huge,
so the net farm income per square mile wouldn't be that impressive.

